# Lug Nut size



## geomax (Dec 22, 2001)

I know it's probably in TFM, but throw me a bone...anyone know what the size is of the Lug nuts for a 2002 325ci with SP??

I want to get a Torque wrench, and need to get the appropriate socket. Is it 17, 19 or 21mm??


----------



## nate (Dec 24, 2001)

17mm, I believe


----------



## geomax (Dec 22, 2001)

nate328Ci said:


> *17mm, I believe *


Great - thanks!


----------



## Mr. The Edge (Dec 19, 2001)

lug bolt


----------



## geomax (Dec 22, 2001)

atyclb said:


> *lug bolt *


er...right! What I meant... :eeps:


----------



## Llarry (May 17, 2002)

Make sure to get a deep socket, too.


----------



## Nick325xiT 5spd (Dec 24, 2001)

I recommend at least a three inch extension as well.


----------



## Kaz (Dec 21, 2001)

I'd recommend a deep impact socket for this. Then you usually don't need an extension. I actually have a Facom one that is specifically made for wheel lugs (its in the lower right corner of my avatar pic).


----------

